# How much is Merengue worth?



## Roseology (Aug 18, 2014)

I really need some bells, so if I were to sell her, what do you think is the lowest and highest she could go for? Thanks


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

She could go anywhere up to 40mill. You could hold an auction and make that the buyout<


----------



## Kennedy-kins (Aug 18, 2014)

I've seen her go for 50mil. But it's your choice as to your buyout.


----------



## Mullac1128 (Aug 19, 2014)

Depends on who's buying her. On average, she goes for 30-40 million, sometimes going up to 50-60 million, and rarely going down to 20-30 million.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 19, 2014)

How much is she worth in tbt bells?


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 19, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> How much is she worth in tbt bells?



About 1-2k, I believe. c:


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 19, 2014)

0 bells


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

30-40 mil in game bells, but I'm not sure for tbt bells though


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

A lot.
Which is sad actually.
I would use that money to buy off most of my house upgrades rather than pay for a villager that I find overrated.


----------



## Roseology (Aug 20, 2014)

lol same


----------

